# The Real word on CS3 and 10.6



## starfishcom (Dec 8, 2009)

I've been trying to find out if the compatibility issues still exist and have been getting too many mixed messages.

Can anyone confirm that they play nice together?

Thanx


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

I've got a few clients running CS3 with 10.6, and they haven't reported any major issues yet. They primarily use Photoshop and Illustrator.


----------



## starfishcom (Dec 8, 2009)

I use indesign, ps, ill, and dreamweaver all the time and just am wanting to confirm before finally upgrading.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I use CS5, but on my home iMac I have CS2 running. Now I do very light work on the home computer, usually if its just something quick and I dont want to boot up my MacBook Pro. Have not noticed any issues with Photoshop CS2 and Indesign CS2. Not really helpful, but it does load and run and its older. I would think CS3 should run well.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I've been using CS3 Master Collection on 10.6 extensively at home and at work and have had zero issues.


----------



## Izzy (Apr 14, 2008)

MannyP Design said:


> I've been using CS3 Master Collection on 10.6 extensively at home and at work and have had zero issues.


I've also had no issues with the same setup.


----------



## starfishcom (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks all. I guess it's time for an upgrade then!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

*100% tax write off for new product ending soon*

Thought I hit new post instead I hit reply to this one.. ..your "upgrade time" got me thinking I should post this up here instead of just emailing and telling clients....

http://www.ehmac.ca/mac-pros/91421-100-tax-write-off-new-product-ending-soon.html#post1032782

BTW the only issue I've heard from clients on the combo is potential issues with Fonts. 
as ever...


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I use CS3 on 10.6 -- no issues I've noticed at all.


----------

